
Ember and Data Down, Actions Up - jeffreyjsatx
http://www.jeffreyjurgajtis.com/2016/03/19/ember-data-down-actions-up.html
======
mchahn
I can't find the reference but I find the circular way of thinking about
dataflow to be a good model. The human triggers inputs, which go through logic
which goes through the view and then ends up back at the human. While this may
be obvious, if you can keep the data going in only that direction then
everything gets easier. I saw this in relation to reactiveX.

